# Maybe IBS...



## 22628 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,For the last week or so I have had a kind of heavy feeling in the lower right side of my abdomen, along with constipation (and all related - different stool size, colour etc.)I went to see my doc and he felt my stomach and couldn't feel anything abnormal and said, because I had had a bout of constipation, diarrhea and sickness about a month ago (gastroenteritis) I had probably developed IBS.So i've been trying to increase fibre the last couple of days, along with no red meat and alot less fat. I think i'm returning to something like normal (passing wind alot more - so back to normal there) and the C is easing.But i'm still worried about the heavy feeling on the lower right side, it is subsiding, but is this a common symptom of IBS? Thats whats had me up at night, because I can't help but worry about other, more serious things.Sorry for long post, but I needed to get it off my chest. Not really had anyone to talk to recently.


----------



## 19883 (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome Chris. I'm not really sure what to tell you about the heaviness. Maybe it is just from constipation- like a blocked stool or something. Sometimes I have a heavy feeling but that is from ovarian cysts not IBS.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome chris and jkat


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't even know if I have IBS for certain yet, but I had a similiar thing a few times. I was terrified that it could have been my Appendix. It's probably just some of the food going through your body getting a little stuck.


----------

